# 2008 Audi A4 (B8)



## bear330 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am sure this is old news for many people, but I haven't seen it discussed much here. The 2008 A4 with new B8 platform will debut in Frankfurt this September (the A5 with the same platform comes earlier in Geneva next month). Some concept pics from Autobild look very nice:


















More importantly, it seems that Audi has tried to solve its front-heavy problem with the new platform:

From http://www.autoblog.com/2006/10/04/new-details-on-the-audi-a5/

"The key difference between the new A5 and the rest of Audi's lineup is that the engine will now be placed behind the front axle. In today's Audi's the engine hangs in front of the front axle, and obviously bringing the engine back will help with mass centralization and front-rear weight balance. We can safely assume the new drivetrain will include Audi's revised Quattro with more rear wheel bias, which will complement the new engine placement."

Because of the reduction of front overhang, it is very likely that the new A4 could actually get smaller in size (4-6 inches shorter):

From http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphot...audi-q5-suv-and-next-generation-a4-spy-photos

"The next generation A4 will get a more compact styling, and while most new cars grow in size, the new A4's overall length is rumoured to decrease by between 10 and 15 centimeters."

You can see a comparison of the front end between B6 and B8 A4s from the following:

http://www.eurocarblog.com/post/199/audi-a4-2008-rumours

If the new A4 turns out to be smaller and hopefully LIGHTER than the current E90 3-series, and as the new RS4 demonstrates, its handling could be made to be on par with BMWs, I think a lot of people here lamenting about BMW's trend of building bigger, heavier (and to some uglier) cars would get excited. Of course, all of the above is still speculation so far, but based on the applause the new Audi TT has received (much better performance, big reduction in weight, etc.), Audi seems to be on the right track -- one surely has reason to be optimistic.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Hmmm, I kind of like it.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

I've never really been a fan of Audi in general, but I must say they have my attention now. I should be in the market for a new car by then. Let's see how the final product looks and drives.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Interested. The TT is one sexy beast. Hell, the GTI and A3 are fun. If they can put the A4 on a serious diet I'd be intrigued. also increase content and decrease the outrageous pricing. The A4 even and xenons listed as extra! Xenons cost extra? To get the V6 with xenons you need to add the convenience package and s-line! The damn car's MSRP comes out to 42k. Hello, my 06 330i was 35.7 with the stuff I wanted (leather, sport, moonroof, pdc, ca, xenons).


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Interested. The TT is one sexy beast. Hell, the GTI and A3 are fun. If they can put the A4 on a serious diet I'd be intrigued. also increase content and decrease the outrageous pricing. The A4 even and xenons listed as extra! Xenons cost extra? To get the V6 with xenons you need to add the convenience package and s-line! The damn car's MSRP comes out to 42k. Hello, my 06 330i was 35.7 with the stuff I wanted (leather, sport, moonroof, pdc, ca, xenons).


I was considering one for May, when my lease ends. But when I put in all the options I wanted, it came to $44K. :tsk:


----------



## bear330 (Oct 10, 2005)

330Cane said:


> I was considering one for May, when my lease ends. But when I put in all the options I wanted, it came to $44K. :tsk:


True: it is probably pricier than a 3-series with certain options, it has worse resale value, and it does not have 4-year free maintenance program anymore, but IF -- a big if -- Audi manages to create an A4 that is smaller and lighter, with similar or better handling to an E90 3 series, I would definitely be happy to pay the price, if only to encourage them bucking the trend of building bigger cars (I am seriously impressed by their efforts put into the new TT).


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

It looks nice and all.. but I just cant bring myself to consider another Audi after the horrible blood bath I took on resale value after selling my old A4. I dont understand why Audi resale value sucks so bad, but it does. 

Audi dealers ask for outrageous amounts on used Audis they have, but try to get a decent trade amount for one you have, or try and sell an audi outright, and you get next to nothing. :tsk:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

TJS///M3 said:


> It looks nice and all.. but I just cant bring myself to consider another Audi after the horrible blood bath I took on resale value after selling my old A4. I dont understand why Audi resale value sucks so bad, but it does.
> 
> Audi dealers ask for outrageous amounts on used Audis they have, but try to get a decent trade amount for one you have, or try and sell an audi outright, and you get next to nothing. :tsk:


Audis have traditionally done well when sold as new, due to lease and finance incentives. However, on the secondary market, they tend to have horrible resale value with the exception of S and RS lines.


----------

